# Very timid/shy goats



## Mandi (Mar 17, 2014)

We got our very first pygmy goats on Sunday. I know it's only been a few days but they are so scared of us. We have a 13 week old wether and a 11 week old doe. They will walk near us but if we make any kind of movement, or try to reach out to them they run. All they do is sit in the corner of their little barn. They don't come out unless we go in there.

We've been sitting very quietly with them for hours and hours every day. We try to hold treats in our hand, but they won't approach.

I just want my kids to be able to pet them at some point. Is this normal?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you know if they were handled a lot before you got them? If not then it will take a lot longer to get them to trust you and warm up to you.

Just do what you are doing, it takes time. Sit on the ground and just hold the treats in your lap. Don't try to reach for them just sit there and give them time, and yes it will be days. If you get a little grain you can just run that from hand to hand and that will give them something to look at as they are looking at you. I have gone and grabed the goats, help them in my lap for hours and not let them go. They will relax and then give them treats. It will be a struggle with them but sometimes that is what it takes.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree...when they get used to your presence a lot of times they will come check you out. They will learn that you bring the feed and the treats and soon you will be a welcome sight. But I do want to mention that some goats are just more affectionate by nature than others. I have 1 doe that I have had for 6 years. She will come to me and eat out of my hand. As soon as I touch her she walks away.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Many years ago I had bought a doe (but she had kids on her side which made it a bit easier) that was very shy and jumpy. She had not been handled much as she came from a huge farm. We put her in a small stall for the first week with her kids. I spent many hours just sitting with them and playing with the kids. Raisins were my saving grace with this doe. I first would put some in her feed pan and step back giving her space. She learned that I was ok from me playing with the kids and giving her treats. It took us years to calm her down but she was an adult when we got her. Now she is fine unless strangers come over. If you have access to a friendly goat or consider purchasing another goat get one that is older and knows to come and socialize. I sold one of my junior does to a farm that had some wild goats (think it was about 6 or 7 that would run from the new owner) to help tame the other goats. In two days the once wild goats would follow her around and come up to the new owner. Just hang in there as they will come around. It may take them a little longer but treats can work wonders.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Do you know if they were handled a lot before you got them? If not then it will take a lot longer to get them to trust you and warm up to you.
> 
> Just do what you are doing, it takes time. Sit on the ground and just hold the treats in your lap. Don't try to reach for them just sit there and give them time, and yes it will be days. If you get a little grain you can just run that from hand to hand and that will give them something to look at as they are looking at you. I have gone and grabed the goats, help them in my lap for hours and not let them go. They will relax and then give them treats. It will be a struggle with them but sometimes that is what it takes.


 I did the same thing with my nubians. I had to have my older sister catch them though  but i went out with them for a long time and it helped that we kept them in our backyard so they could get used to s bunch of kids (my sibblings and the neighbors) running around. Goodluck! it is always tricky with the scared ones :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If you want to speed it up, I catch them and put a collar and rope on them, you can place a chair, so you can sit down and relax next to them. Hold the rope.
Pet the goat in between the horns, at this point they will not take any treats. Talk to them in a soft voice. I find between the horns scratching is hard to resist, eventaully they start to be OK with it, I get to the point to where I hold my hand out to them and they walk right under my hand to get that scratch between the horns, LOL. Do it for no more than 15 minutes, give treats, if they will take it, leave on a good note. Release them and have some of their favorite hay near so they see it there, but away from you. Do this daily. Evenually you can put a chair out there and sit with your hand out, they will approach slowly and want you to scratch them, some will walk backup a couple of steps, keep your hand out there and they will re-approach again. Give the scraches and treats if they want it. Don't pet them anywhere else, other than between the horns, until they are really comfortable with that, then you can go to other area's.


----------



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

We've been dealing with this same issue with our new goats. Our new doe is really snuggly and always finds a way to get in your lap (or on your shoulders!), but the two wethers we got were very shy. Finally one of them started to come around when he saw that our doe was having a great time being brushed (Mr. Jealous). He's gotten to the point now he will come and sit in my lap and won't run when we reach for him. 

His brother will come up and take treats now but runs as soon as we try to pet him. I'm sure he will come around at some point. He's starting to look more interested when he sees me brushing his brother.

I think it just takes time, and always being quiet and gentle around them.


----------



## WildSkyRanch (May 29, 2014)

We are dealing with the same thing! So nice to know that sometimes other people are struggling through the same issues! 
We just bought a 4 yr old doe since 2 of our current three will be processed this fall, and we wanted lots of time to handle and integrate the new goat. She comes when in the stall and we have grain, and I make her eat from my lap while I pet on her. However, we have to keep her tethered outside since she's run through the electric fence. I'm hopeful though!


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Mandi said:


> We got our very first pygmy goats on Sunday. I know it's only been a few days but they are so scared of us. We have a 13 week old wether and a 11 week old doe. They will walk near us but if we make any kind of movement, or try to reach out to them they run. All they do is sit in the corner of their little barn. They don't come out unless we go in there.
> 
> We've been sitting very quietly with them for hours and hours every day. We try to hold treats in our hand, but they won't approach.
> 
> I just want my kids to be able to pet them at some point. Is this normal?


Yes, it is absolutely normal. They are in new surroundings with new people that they don't know - they are not going to trust you until you have given them a reason to trust them. Keep doing what you are doing and allow them to approach on their terms - they will come around. I have found with my does that it can take up to a year for them to really settle into a new place.


----------



## Mandi (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

